# Dog's stool and pee is killing the grass.



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

So, I'm not sure if this happens to anyone else, but recently I just planted some nice new green grass for the yard and notice that there is yellow spots in the grass. It seems that our gsd's stool and pee is killing the grass. Does this happen to anyone else? It just makes the grass look ugly and patchy to see yellow dead grass spots around the lawn. Is there anyway to prevent this from happening? I tried watering the grass, but then they just keep doing there business and leaves more spots. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes this happends all the time. It is the nitrates (Or something) in what comes out burning the grass. 

I myself do not want to add any of that No burn stuff to my dogs food. The watering in only works if you super soak as soon as the dogs are done peeing and pooping but if you are waiting until end of day then too late the grass is burnt.
You can try to sprinkle some pulverized Lyme stone onto the spots then water that in also. 

Better Yet is to start teaching the dogs to go in a designated potty spot.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

It usually doesn't happen here when it is summer and nice and sunny outside. Since it turned winter you can see it everywhere. I think, apart from the nitrates (Or something)







it is also the warmth of the pee on the cold grass. But that is just a theory.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

If you have a gravel drive then train you gsd to go in that. Allie used to kill the grass, but not now. My pee word is "huury up", so when she needs to go, I just tell her "hurry up", and she goes to the gravel.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

Both my dogs -old and new one go in a cerain area of the yard. Well ok-the older one does-still training new one to go in the area.
If you have dogs you are going to have a not so perfect yard.

The area they use is behind our 8 ft wooden fence in a corner-so one one sees it but us.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Already discussed:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1115989&page=2#Post1115989


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Like the other thread said... it is the high notrogen content of the pee. It burns the grass. I haven't used any of the products sold in pet stores that you feed to the dog so I can't speak to them. I pretty much just let nature take it's course. I have heard that you can pour some table sugar where they pee which will encourage the growth of the bacteria that break down the nitrogen. More bacteria, faster breakdown, less brown grass. Diluting with water works too, just have to be there waiting with the hose.


----------

